# Corpse Hands. NO CRAZY LATEX!



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Painting updated.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I like how those turned out.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

*looks great*

i really like this idea i have seen the latex hands version but they seem to take so long due to the many stages and this looks like a great alternative , i am going to try this method this week , excellent .


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

thank you these ones are going to be a ground breaker pair

-BYH


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Great job. It really looks like rotting flesh. And will be a lot cheaper than using latex. 

Have you used this method with anything other than hands?


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

you can also use liquid nails and mold it I have used that and worked great..


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

propmistress said:


> Great job. It really looks like rotting flesh. And will be a lot cheaper than using latex.
> 
> Have you used this method with anything other than hands?


no not yet but i plan to corpse a head soon. i love this way to do it


backyardbutcherprops said:


> you can also use liquid nails and mold it I have used that and worked great..


this is a GREAT idea!! this would be beter for a "realer" look. thanks man

-BYH


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

*another good idea ....*

again another alternative that sounds well worth a try , i will try at least one method dont know if i will get time for anymore than that now , thanks to all for the help


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

no problem dude. these hands you can make really fast. (without Dry time). im makeing a frame tutorial today. (CROSSES FINGERS) 

-BYH


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

*Well done !*

I like the look you got with the cotton bits . I have used bits of cotton balls stretched out and dipped in flesh tone paint and dripped on my corpse and let dry hard, but I never thought to do a whole hand. Good for you! My daughter wants me to make her a life size space monster, i may try your method for the hands. Thanks!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks dude i think these sort of look like a monster


----------

